# Lost bottom end tourqe



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I recently prchased a 1993 nissan maxima, HTis thing is sweet. Best performance form a door i have seen in a while. Any way i like my maxima.
Now to the dirt. when I purchsed it, my maxima a week later developed a small leak in the flex joint jsut before the o2 sensor. i slowly got bigger and bigger and louder wit every passing day. Loud now much wasted gas. The engine flt strong tough. It became bad so I went to repair the leak cost me $135, but it is fixed. Now that it's fixed the car fel liek it lost a lt of bottom end tourqe. is ths normal? Now the real load o the touq come at abou 3800 rpm peaking at about 4500. I o have a reactive intake. Not cold air but it helps with the air flow.
Any one got any advice.
Oh some one please recomend a tire and rim size? Im lost in that deartment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

hey thats what emission controls do, limit power to limit emissions. Before, when the leak was allowing gases to escape, it wasnt giving your chip the right info, so it wasnt limiting what the engine could do. The only thing that i could see you doing to regain some power, at a reasonable cost, is maybe puttin a new performance cat and exhaust on, other than that, they don't make many parts for the VG30DE engine, that are reasonable for someone on a salary like mine (college student). And you should anyway, you should make it a rule of thumb, If you open up one end, you HAVE TO open up the other one, even if you just put a high flow muffler, or high flow cat. BUT they do make body kits! Maximas RULE but i wanna get a 350z, cuz they dominate all, and i heard they where makin superchargers for them, which = crazy torque
and the new R35's are as sexy as the R34's
18's will fill that wheel well nicely with a pair of proxie low-pros
not sure on the bolt pattern, ask someone at a shop they'll tel ya
-PEACE


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

I have the same exhaust problem and power/fuel problem but will be fixing it this weekend (I hope). If you haven't already bought your new tires/rims I would suggest a 17x8 40S with a set of 235/45ZR17's, they will fit nicely.


----------

